# Anyone have a new Cannondale 29er tandem?



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Just picked one up. C'Dale is blowing out the '14s at a discount. Haven't ridden it...hoping the alu isn't too harsh. There appears to be room up front for a Rabbit Hole/Knard 3" tire. Will report back.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

So your plan sounds like running a rigid fork, with a big fat tire?

Some here have done that with mixed results. If I recall correctly, the faster or more serious teams had problems and gave up on the idea in favor of suspension. Teams that have smoother terrain, kept the speeds or rode less technical stuff were able to ride the rigid fork.

Consider that on a tandem, anything the front wheel must get over will be felt whether suspended or rigid. Pretty much everything thing you would like to wheelie over, is a controlled crash on a tandem. Not saying you hit the ground, but the impact can be intense.

PK


----------



## iLike29er (Apr 1, 2012)

We just bought our discounted '14 Cannondale Tandem 29er last week. I took it out, without my Stoker, yesterday evening to get a better feel of the steering, handling, and weight. I took some gravel trails that follow along a creek. Short, steep climbs and descents helped gauge the feeling of the bike. Like I said, that was without the stoker.

We're planning on riding together tomorrow for the first time on the tandem. As far as aluminum harshness, I don't really think it's going to be an issue. Hopefully my wife feels the same way. I bought a Cane Creek Thudbuster ST for her to help alleviate those harsh bumps. Also, swapped out the Kenda Small Block 8 for some Continental Race Kings. Also, size is Medium. I'm 5'7 and wife is 5'6. Attached are some pics. I'll give a more in depth review once my wife and I get some hours on the bike.

Very glad to hear you got the bike. It's rare to see people riding this particular Cannondale Tandem 29er.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Cool. I also scored the close out deal on this bike. We haven't been out on it yet either, hopefully this weekend. I'll also be putting a Thudbuster on for my wife. On the front, I put a Surly Rabbit Hole rim and a 3" Knard tire. Out back I'll put on a 2.4 tire, probably a Racing Ralph. Mostly we will use this for dirt roads and two-tracks. I'm in Michigan...where are you?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## iLike29er (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd love to see some pics of the knard tire and the clearance with the fork. I was wondering how big of a tire I could fit in the rear. Love to see a pic of that too. I'm a heavier rider so I've been paranoid about mixing non-tandem rated components, specifically hub/rim combinations and suspension forks. I'm curious if a Rabbit Hole wheel setup would suffice for our usage.

I live in the Denver area so we have plenty of varying levels of gravel trails and singletrack, which we hope to do both.


----------



## annoying crack (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm also very interested in this tandem. have some questions for those who already have one:
- is there a lot of clearance in the back? Would a 2.4 fit in there?
- What bottom bracket standard does it use? Regular BSA?
- Same with headset?
- is there anything non standard (easy to find replacements for) on this bike. Usually Cannondales (single bikes) have some odd parts on them?
- suspension corrected I assume, 100mm? Would it take special adapters to add a tapered fork?

And most importantly... how do they ride?


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

I'll have to wait to chime in on how it rides after I've actually ridden it. 

I'll post pics of the RH/Knard in the front when I get the chance. Out back, it almost fits a 2.75 tire, ie the Vee Traxx Fatty (which is labelled as 3", but in reality is skinnier). Rubs a tiny bit on the left chainstay. A Racing Ralph 2.4 fits no problem.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

1.5 headset, I'll have to check if it is suspension corrected. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

sisu said:


> ... Rubs a tiny bit on the left chainstay.


When I was trying to fit the biggest tire possible on our the Canonndale MT800 we had, I took a big Gazzalodi and planned the knobs down with my wood plane so it would juuuust fit between the chainstays. I was REALLY surprised a few weeks later when I notice the tire was actually wearing into the aluminium of the chainstay where it was rubbing just a bit. Never imagined it would do that!


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Got our first ride in...bike handles really well, doesn't feel at all like you are piloting a semi through the woods.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

The good: handling, esp on tight singletrack at slow speeds. Low-end brakes seem quite good. Equally low-end drivetrain performed well. Loved having the 3" Knard up front, for traction and a bit of float in sand. Ride quality was very good, not harsh like I was expecting from an alu frame.

Not so good: there is a bit of front tire toe overlap. I have size 9 feet. Not a big deal, just noticed it a few times. Stock grips are not cushy enough. The bottom bracket is low, so we had a few pedal strikes on singletrack. Wakes you right up! 

Overall I'm very happy with the bike. It will work well as a gravel road/2-track/gentle singletrack bike. If I wanted a true singletrack tandem I'd look elsewhere, probably Fandango.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

sisu said:


> If I wanted a true singletrack tandem I'd look elsewhere, probably Fandango.


ECdM


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

^^^well, that would be the ultimate of course. To spend that kind of cash, I'd want to be sure she LOVES riding trails on the back of a bike. Time will tell, but initial testing makes me hopeful--even though she likened it to riding a roller coaster with one's eyes closed. 

I hadn't anticipated trying to hit the trails today, but I was so stoked by the handling of this bike on 2-tracks I decided to give it a go. 

I think I will end up putting a Cirrus BodyFloat for the stoker's seat post. I have a Thudbuster ST on it now, but I think she'll like the BodyFloat better.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## iLike29er (Apr 1, 2012)

sisu said:


> The good: handling, esp on tight singletrack at slow speeds. Low-end brakes seem quite good. Equally low-end drivetrain performed well. Loved having the 3" Knard up front, for traction and a bit of float in sand. Ride quality was very good, not harsh like I was expecting from an alu frame.
> 
> Not so good: there is a bit of front tire toe overlap. I have size 9 feet. Not a big deal, just noticed it a few times. Stock grips are not cushy enough. The bottom bracket is low, so we had a few pedal strikes on singletrack. Wakes you right up!
> 
> Overall I'm very happy with the bike. It will work well as a gravel road/2-track/gentle singletrack bike. If I wanted a true singletrack tandem I'd look elsewhere, probably Fandango.


Can you show some pics of the Knard/wheel setup?

Thanks!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

FWIW, in regards to the stoker seatpost, and I have not tried nor has my stoker tried the body float, but a properly sprung Thudbuster LT seems to be the go to item for stoker comfort.

Consider the stoker seatpost may be you salvation to riding a tandem. As a captain, you only experience a portion of the bump from the rear wheel. The stoker gets all of it, seldom stands and sees nothing coming. 

Even with the LT Thudbuster, there were many times you could hear the stoker take the hit I did not call out or was not realized during a corner.

All the best with your new machine. We had a USA made 98 Cannondale MT 3000. That machine was very well adapted to tight single track. Sometimes we wish we still were riding it, but quickly realize we are better off on what we have now.

PK


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Good tip on the LT. I was initially thinking that this would be a gravel road bike, but now that we will be using it on singletrack, I'd better get a LT!

I'll get some pics of the Knard soon.


----------



## sportsnapper (Apr 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Good tip on the LT. I was initially thinking that this would be a gravel road bike, but now that we will be using it on singletrack, I'd better get a LT!


Your Stoker will thank you. Mine did - the only major upgrade so far on our Lapierre was getting a LT Thudbuster. But my stoker has had a ST on the road tandem for a year now - and on that our riding life is much better - I don't have to call all the little bumps (though I still call all the big ones). It's a bit different off road, and I call everything. I suspect it's quite amusing for anyone else on the trail to hear us.

Not come across a Cirrus BodyFloat before, but I did notice that they were only available in a limited number of seat post sizes. And it looks like they cost even more than a TB!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Want to add, if you run gray elastomers in a Thudbuster LT, order some extras. They have been known to split and fail.

When we ran a Tudbuster on our Fandango, even though it did not run gray elastomers, I always carried a spare set when we did epic style rides. The elastomers are fairly easy to replace and not worth having the stoker ride a low rider home.

PK


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks again for these tips! As an aside, I think my stoker was ready for singletrack after spending a season on the back of our road tandem. That got her somewhat used to the stoker thing, and now, while it is still a big deal to be on the back with trees flying past her, she feeling a bit more up to the challenge.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Done right, off-road tandeming can be more fun than road tandeming.

PK


----------



## sportsnapper (Apr 24, 2014)

PMK said:


> Done right, off-road tandeming can be more fun than road tandeming.
> 
> PK


So true - 20 years together on the road has prepared us well for the scary stuff!

BTW, the ThudBuster elastomers aren't colour coded anymore, they just have a number on the side - so they're all dark grey now.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

sportsnapper said:


> So true - 20 years together on the road has prepared us well for the scary stuff!
> 
> BTW, the ThudBuster elastomers aren't colour coded anymore, they just have a number on the side - so they're all dark grey now.


Did not know they changed the colors, thanks for the info.

I guess for us, we are truly off-road at heart, the road tandem and events are nice and fun, though I would probably prefer to crash off-road than be involved with a car.

Sorry to sound rantish, but we had 2 times nearly run off the road and as the third was about to happen I moved more into the lane while waving an arm. This was 1o days ago...November until April, the mass migration of old people arrive or live in Florida. The woods and trails are a safe haven...

PK


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

From these photos, you can tell that the Knard clogs easily with mud, given the closely-spaced nobs. Once a new 29x3" tire becomes available I'll be all over it (prolly early '15).


----------



## iLike29er (Apr 1, 2012)

@sisu, thanks for the pics! That looks sweet. Out of curiosity, have you tried putting the Knard tire on your rear rim and mounted on the bike? I don't think the knard will fit, but I don't have one to test. Just wanting to get an idea of the biggest tire I can fit in the back with the stock rear wheel.

Thanks!


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

We keep our road tandem on paved bike paths, mostly. Capt. and stoker are parents (same set of kids) and a major involvement with a distracted driver would leave orphans behind.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

2.75 Vee Trax Fatty fits on right side.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Rubs on left. 2.4 would work fine, or perhaps build new wheel with offset? Is there a 2.5 or 2.6 29er tire out now?


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

better view


----------



## mercury168 (Nov 11, 2014)

After breaking ourselves in on a Mongoose Wanderer, my wife and I also decided to upgrade to this bike. The stock Small Block 8 tires definitely feel too skinny and our team weight is only 250lb. Are those Knards mounted on the stock rims? I'm wondering if they're wide enough to prevent squirm. 

Both Captain and Stoker prefer to ride on mountain trails nowadays. We have control over how we navigate obstacles, unlike road riding, where the most dangerous obstacles may or may not be under any control at all.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

The Knard on the front is mounted on a Surly Rabbit Hole rim. Zero squirm. The rear is a Vee Trax Fatty on the stock rim. No squirm, but it rubs on the left chainstay. I'm looking for a tire that is 2.5 or so to replace it. Failing that, I'll put on a 2.4 Racing Ralph.

My wife is petite, so I lopped 2" off the stock stoker bars today. Also ordered some pogies to extend the riding season here in Michigan.


----------



## iLike29er (Apr 1, 2012)

@sisu, have you considered a Maxxis Minion 29x2.5? They're meant for downhill, but might possibly work for the rear. I've been going back and forth between a knard front and X-King 2.4 in the rear, but would like to know if the Minion would not rub.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

PMK said:


> Done right, off-road tandeming can be more fun than road tandeming.
> 
> PK


Without a doubt!  And no traffic to worry about. Honestly, not having to worry about getting hit is one of the primary plusses for me, not that I wouldn't do it anyway. When we are on the road now, I'm a nervous wreck that whole time. Couple of wrecks will do that... off road crashes don't phase me cause I know I'm not going to get run over


----------



## mercury168 (Nov 11, 2014)

@sisu, please keep us updated on what you can manage to fit into the rear dropouts. Even going from a 26x2.0 to a 26x2.25 made a world of difference on the Walmart-esque Mongoose, enough to let us confidently tackle fire roads with it.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Will do. Another comment about this bike...LIGHT! We have a Co-Motion Periscope Torpedo that is a tank compared to the Cannondale. Granted, there is no suspension so it isn't ideal, but for smooth singletrack or dirt roads it is perfect.


----------



## iLike29er (Apr 1, 2012)

I just ordered a pair of Geax Goma's in size 29x2.4. Pictures of it seem big and beefy. The reviews I read praise how fast rolling they are with respect to the large nobs, so figured I give them a shot. I'll post pics when I get them mounted.


----------



## NonConformist (Nov 19, 2004)

Awesome, that is way better tire clearance than I was expecting! Ours should be in today, picking it up Saturday. We're planning on putting drop bars on ours and making it our gravel/road rig. Already have the ECDM for trail duty, but it's not the most efficient tool for gravel events. I can definitely see throwing a Knard and a fast rolling 2.4-2.6 on there for some of the chunkier events. The frame geometry is basically the same as the RT only with longer stays/shorter headtube due to clear the larger tires, and shorter seat tubes for more standover. Ought to be perfect for gravel and light trail. I'm planning on going with the Bodyfloat alloy post for my stoker as well. Had an LT Thudbuster in the past, Bodyfloat looks like it'll do a little better job on the more frequent smaller stuff on gravel. Maybe the LT is a better fit for the bigger hits on trail.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

I think you've got it--BodyFloat for gravel, LT Thudbuster for trail. Though you can tune the BodyFloat really quickly, just a few turns of an Allen wrench, so it might do both well if you learn how to tune it for conditions.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

For those stuffing in big tires, consider you need more than just clears when on the stand. We ran a lot more clearance with a Panaracer Rampage on or early Fandango 29 (they had less clearance than the newer bikes) and with the wheel flexing it would rub at times.

If you do run that tight a fit, the aluminum frame needs a metal wrap to protect it or the aluminum will wear away. Again, we had more clearance and I was able to run some MX bike background material but changed it occasionally.

A tire holding dirt or mud is similar to a huge disc grinder and will take off paint and aluminum or carbon real quick.

PK


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Concur. We suffered from a poor rear wheel true by the LBS and ended up wearing a notch in the seat stay of our ECdM over a single 20-mile ride. $300 later, we had a new piece of the suspension...


----------



## iLike29er (Apr 1, 2012)

*Geax Goma 29x2.4 Tire Clearance*

Thanks for the reminder of tire clearance when wheel flexes. Would hate to be grinding down my chain stays for the sake of having big tires. That said, I got my Geax Goma 2.4 tires and installed them. They look great and I'm excited to take them for their first ride. All tires are different but I do not want to go bigger than 2.4 tires in the rear. See the pics.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Agreed, 2.4 might be the max for the rear. Big 29 inch wheels plus the weight of team results in lots of wheel flex.


----------



## NonConformist (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm thinking the Maxxis Ikon 2.35 looking the light/fast/high volume match for me.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Considering all factors...you will see rub on those chainstays and seatstays. The tires will accumulate dirt and mud lessening the clearance. Our early low serial number Fandango 29, prior to the wider clearance did wear away paint with no frame damage. We had similar clearance.

Loctite all rear wheel spokes and spin the rear wheel after each ride to ensure it is true. 

If you do epic type rides where walking out is not feasible, carry the tools to true the wheel, and if you are not able to true a wheel currently, you should learn how.

We had a few rides that required a spoke wrench to get home.

It happens and low clearance tires can add to some concerns.

PK


----------



## bikerecker (Jan 30, 2004)

our 12 year old Burley has another bad crack after a couple thousand hours of hard riding, so I am looking at one of these, what did you guys pay?


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

List for my 2014 was $2700. I paid $1800 on sale. For 2015 the list price is $3250. See if you can hunt down a 2014. We love ours!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bikerecker (Jan 30, 2004)

thanks for the info. the day I posted that, I called the local C-Dale dealer and got a price of $1650. I also talked to Alex Nutt for a while and decided to buy one of his Fandangos instead, his prices are quite reasonable (assuming one can afford them, of course) and the USA-made content appeals to me, as do the suspension fork and seat post. I also intend to ride the bike on fairly technical trails, and believe the Fandango is better suited overall, for such riding.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Good choice! I'm a stoker on my friend's Fandango, and it is a great bike, especially in tech stuff.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Himself (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm currently trying to talk my wife into one of these. She's 5'2" and I'm 6'4" so it'll be entertaining to fit both of us. Due to her hips being wonky since birth she can't generate much power and although she likes riding she gets frustrated with always being the slowest one. I'm pretty much always the fastest one so it should work out.
I've only ridden a tandem once and a very old one at that... Any tips, ideas or opinions?? Advice accepted gratefully.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

The medium Cannondale will fit her, but will be a bit cramped for you. Throw a long stem on it and you'll be OK. If you both end up liking it you could have a custom bike built.

A Thudbuster or a Bodyfloat seatpost for her is a must.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Himself said:


> I'm currently trying to talk my wife into one of these. She's 5'2" and I'm 6'4" so it'll be entertaining to fit both of us. Due to her hips being wonky since birth she can't generate much power and although she likes riding she gets frustrated with always being the slowest one. I'm pretty much always the fastest one so it should work out.
> I've only ridden a tandem once and a very old one at that... Any tips, ideas or opinions?? Advice accepted gratefully.


Fit the tandem to you first, since you're piloting, and will be supplying most of the power - you need to be comfortable. It's easier to make a larger tandem fit a shorter stoker than a smaller tandem fit a larger captain. At 6'4", you'll probably need a longer stem; the one on the Cannondale is pretty short, as is the captain's seatpost and stoker stem. I'm 6'3" and needed longer pieces to make it comfortable. (not sure why C'dale spec's such short contact points).
Whatever you get, remember to ride at HER comfort level initially until she gets used to the type of riding you do. It's quite a different feeling to be in the back seat without much input on where the bike goes, so let her get used to it.
Anyway, hope you find something that works for you - sounds like a tandem would be a great choice for your situation! If I can do anything to help, feel free to call.


----------



## Himself (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm quite keen. I have shares in a bike shop so the cost is a little less scarey although they aren't cheap anyway.We are limited by what's available in New Zealand. I still really like the idea of a fatbike tandem but it might be better to dip the toes in first.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

That's what we did...first seeing if she (stoker) likes tandemming (yes!), then seeing if she likes off road tandemming (yes!). Next step is either a fat tandem or a FS tandem. 

Actually, next step might be a Lefty Supermax on our Cannondale.


----------



## iLike29er (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey all. After putting many hours on this Cannondale, I have to say I'm a little disappointed with the BB height. I thought it would be enough clearance but we are finding that we have stop, dismount, and mount the bike over some drops that I feel are not big at all. I have this fear of bottoming out and am getting used to just stopping the bike and dismounting, but boy this is not fun. In fact, it gets tiring. Based on the trails we ride, I would say we dismount about 30% of the trail ride. Other than the BB height, I love everything about the bike, but having to stop 30% of the time is just not very fun for me.

Anyone want to trade/sell their fandango or ECDM for my Cannondale? Alex, do you ever sell any used Fandango frames?


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

iLike29er said:


> Hey all. After putting many hours on this Cannondale, I have to say I'm a little disappointed with the BB height. I thought it would be enough clearance but we are finding that we have stop, dismount, and mount the bike over some drops that I feel are not big at all. I have this fear of bottoming out and am getting used to just stopping the bike and dismounting, but boy this is not fun. In fact, it gets tiring. Based on the trails we ride, I would say we dismount about 30% of the trail ride. Other than the BB height, I love everything about the bike, but having to stop 30% of the time is just not very fun for me.
> 
> Anyone want to trade/sell their fandango or ECDM for my Cannondale? Alex, do you ever sell any used Fandango frames?


 Sometimes - usually demo bikes/frames. What size are you looking for? And yeah, Cannondale missed an opportunity on this one - the T29 bb height is virtually same as their road tandems, and that is a big issue for off-roading unless your trails are very smooth and flat. I wish they would have done a couple of things different - the T29 could have been a great entry-level tandem to introduce folks to off-roading. As it is, I think it may do as much harm as good, as many folks will ride one off-road, have similar experiences as you have, and assume that off-road tandeming itself isn't feasible, instead of recognizing that the right tandem makes all the difference in the world. And we do sell the T29's at MTB Tandems, by the way. I'm going to convert a few with drop bars and mechanical discs to see how they work out. The T29 is a great platform for gravel grinding, rail-trails, etc and even very mild off-road. But the feedback I get from customers or test-riders is virtually always the same as you have stated here. What a missed opportunity for Cannondale to get back into tandeming.


----------



## Bong_Crosby (Oct 10, 2006)

My wife really wants a tandem and this one piqued my interest. We'd mostly use it for 7-10 day loaded tours on road and dirt and some very buff single track unloaded so it sounds like with the low BB clearance, this would be a good bike for us. 

Questions:

Are there braze ons for racks front and rear? 

I'm 6' 2" and she 5' 4" so we'd get the LG frame, any opinions on the geometry of the bike and spending an entire day in the saddle? 

You guys mentioned you got some good deals. Anyone know of any smokin' :madmax: deals currently?

Thanks,

BC


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Paid $1700 for a '14.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Zero. Eyelets on the fork. Eyelets on the rear, the uppers are on a weird spot tho. 

You might go rackless a la the Fatbike crowd (see latest mtn bike action, full spread on rackless touring).


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Also, check the '15. They changed a few things up.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I am wondering if you put on a suspension fork if it would raise the bottom brackets up enough to do some more serious off roading? I put a fox 36 cut down to 140MM of travel on our KHS tandemaniam bike that has a rated BB height of 11.2 inches which is almost identical to the Cannondale. With it we get plenty of clearance and it still handles great. You will slack out the front end but the Fox 35 is designed to work with a slack front end.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Good thought. I have a Lefty Supermax that I'm thinking about putting on mine.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

richwolf said:


> I am wondering if you put on a suspension fork if it would raise the bottom brackets up enough to do some more serious off roading? I put a fox 36 cut down to 140MM of travel on our KHS tandemaniam bike that has a rated BB height of 11.2 inches which is almost identical to the Cannondale. With it we get plenty of clearance and it still handles great. You will slack out the front end but the Fox 35 is designed to work with a slack front end.


We just finished doing such a "conversion" on the '14 T29 by adding a WB Loop Tandem and a suspension post on the rear. The front BB is raised some, but sagged height will be similar to stock, maybe 1.5cm higher. Rear also raised up some, but not sure if it's enough or not. 
The one we did was shipped out immediately after test-ride (not on dirt), so I don't know how well it will do off-road with the fork on it. We'll put another one together to keep here at the shop, and then maybe get a better feel for off-road capability.
The test ride around the shop street showed that the front definitely got a little slacker, but didn't feel overly floppy. Again, won't know for sure until we get one dirty. BTW, cost of adding the fork/seatpost and required headset and stem puts the total cost of the tandem back around original MSRP of $2,739 + -.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

TandemNut said:


> We just finished doing such a "conversion" on the '14 T29 by adding a WB Loop Tandem and a suspension post on the rear. The front BB is raised some, but sagged height will be similar to stock, maybe 1.5cm higher. Rear also raised up some, but not sure if it's enough or not.
> The one we did was shipped out immediately after test-ride (not on dirt), so I don't know how well it will do off-road with the fork on it. We'll put another one together to keep here at the shop, and then maybe get a better feel for off-road capability.
> The test ride around the shop street showed that the front definitely got a little slacker, but didn't feel overly floppy. Again, won't know for sure until we get one dirty. BTW, cost of adding the fork/seatpost and required headset and stem puts the total cost of the tandem back around original MSRP of $2,739 + -.


Did the original fork come as suspension corrected? You could put on a fox 34 with 15mm through axle to raise it up more and that fork is designed for a slacker head angle. Probably OK for a light team.
I am starting to think a tandem with 26 inch wheels will be stronger and the choice for beefy forks much better.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

The original fork is said to be suspension-corrected in Cannondale's product literature, and from just visually comparing it with the WB Loop, it would look to be close. The conversion headset from Cannondale comes with two options for the lower cup, an internal one like the one on the stock T29 and an external one that raises everything about 15-20mm. After the initial test run, I elected to keep the internal lower race, as the front end was starting to feel slack. The external lower race would provide better clearance for the WB Loop lower crown/frame interaction, but I attached a rubber bumper there instead. We'll have to get some trail time on one, and hopefully some riders here will provide feedback, but I think if the fork is as short as the DC Loop is, it probably is not detrimental to the handling. Single-crown forks tend to have longer C-A measurements for the same travel, so not sure what a Fox would do. 
26" does provide stronger wheels and more fork choice, but for hardtail, I think 29" is was better as a platform; definitely smoother off-road.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

TandemNut said:


> The original fork is said to be suspension-corrected in Cannondale's product literature, and from just visually comparing it with the WB Loop, it would look to be close. The conversion headset from Cannondale comes with two options for the lower cup, an internal one like the one on the stock T29 and an external one that raises everything about 15-20mm. After the initial test run, I elected to keep the internal lower race, as the front end was starting to feel slack. The external lower race would provide better clearance for the WB Loop lower crown/frame interaction, but I attached a rubber bumper there instead. We'll have to get some trail time on one, and hopefully some riders here will provide feedback, but I think if the fork is as short as the DC Loop is, it probably is not detrimental to the handling. Single-crown forks tend to have longer C-A measurements for the same travel, so not sure what a Fox would do.
> 26" does provide stronger wheels and more fork choice, but for hardtail, I think 29" is was better as a platform; definitely smoother off-road.


I am having good luck with my old KHS tandem with the Fox 36 reduced to 140MM travel. 
Took the head angle from 74 degrees to about 69 degrees without any sag. But I think the Fox 36 is designed around a slack head angle.
Not sure of the bottom bracket height on the KHS but will measure it soon. I think the handling is just fine. Like any bike you will eventually figure it out unless things are way too wonky. It is like riding a tandem without a partner, it feels real strange at first,but after a while you get use to it. 
It seems to me the 100mm loop fork might make things worse once you get sag and suspension travel factored in with regards to BB height.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Alex, any thoughts on a Lefty Supermax as a tandem fork?


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

richwolf said:


> I am having good luck with my old KHS tandem with the Fox 36 reduced to 140MM travel.
> Took the head angle from 74 degrees to about 69 degrees without any sag. But I think the Fox 36 is designed around a slack head angle.
> Not sure of the bottom bracket height on the KHS but will measure it soon. I think the handling is just fine. Like any bike you will eventually figure it out unless things are way too wonky. It is like riding a tandem without a partner, it feels real strange at first,but after a while you get use to it.
> It seems to me the 100mm loop fork might make things worse once you get sag and suspension travel factored in with regards to BB height.


Nope - the fork sagged is just a bit longer than the rigid OE fork. By "making things worse", I assume you mean too steep? I don't think that will be a problem with these tandems as they're currently designed. 69 degrees would seem to flop around a lot on slow climbs and in some of the twisty stuff we have here, but if it works for you, that's what matters. After all, everyone has their own preferences on what works. The non-loaded BB height is higher with the fork installed, and the loaded bb height is slightly higher, so only under full compression would the bb height be significantly lower.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

sisu said:


> Alex, any thoughts on a Lefty Supermax as a tandem fork?


After seeing the Lefty Max on a Calfee, I had a series of emails with the engineers at Cannondale - their take is: "Absolutely not tandem approved". Don't know if that's due to potential liability in the event of a failure due to not testing it under tandem loads, or if there is a design factor that precludes it being a good choice. Naturally, they didn't go into much detail after stating their position.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

TandemNut said:


> Nope - the fork sagged is just a bit longer than the rigid OE fork. By "making things worse", I assume you mean too steep? I don't think that will be a problem with these tandems as they're currently designed. 69 degrees would seem to flop around a lot on slow climbs and in some of the twisty stuff we have here, but if it works for you, that's what matters. After all, everyone has their own preferences on what works. The non-loaded BB height is higher with the fork installed, and the loaded bb height is slightly higher, so only under full compression would the bb height be significantly lower.


By worse I meant in regards to lowering the BB even more.
We have plenty of long slow climbs here. As far as not being able to make a turn we are more constrained by the length of the bike than the handling. The long travel fork sure makes it a lot more off-road capable and fun. In a lot of ways the front end feels more stable and capable than my single hard tail but I am reluctant to push it too hard since a recovery for a miscue is harder to make.
I guess that is why there are so many choices in products. What works for some may not work for others


----------



## Johnbonn (Apr 7, 2015)

Sisu did you try the lefty? Any pictures? Which one max, supermax....? Thoughts? We are torn between a fat bike tandem a Cannondale 29er or other 29er. We have always ridden a road tandem but as mentioned above between cell phones, texting, music and on and on the roads just aren't what they use to be...so we are looking to try the beach and off road paths. Suggestions are always appreciated...thank you


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Johnbonn said:


> Suggestions are always appreciated...thank you


Depends on what you're going to do with the tandem. If dry sand beach riding is your think, fat is the only way to go. If beach riding is minor compared to dirt riding and is more wet sand beach than dry anyway, Fandango or ECdM (with the difference there depending on what your dirt riding consists of) would be my suggestion.

So, tell us more about what you guys are going to do with the bike.


----------



## Johnbonn (Apr 7, 2015)

Okay thoughts not sure yet done so much road riding the trail and beaches are all new to us. We tandemed Mt Washington humbling but enjoy climbing done road rides 50-75 miles a day enjoyed them. Can't see us doing the real off road technical stuff just loose dirt trails and the beach thing since we are close to the beaches. Heard there are some nice trails and rail trails over in Maryland and up in Pennsylvania.....so putting our toes in the water and know we can't do anything other than road with ours. Rode the new Java with 2" tires and loved the stability and thought the fat tire would give a decent ride, stability and traction in almost any condition....thank you


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

I didn't end up putting a Lefty Supermax on our Cdale 29er--Cdale tech folks said it wasn't tandem rated, and the low bb of this bike makes better suited to gravel roads. It's a good bike for that application.


----------



## Johnbonn (Apr 7, 2015)

*Tandem 29er*



sisu said:


> Also, check the '15. They changed a few things up.


Can I ask what they have changed not finding anything on the Cannondale site or any posts. Thank you


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

If memory serves they upgraded a few components and raised the price for 2015.


----------



## pr0llux (Apr 16, 2015)

sisu said:


> Paid $1700 for a '14.


Wow, where?


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Check with CDale dealers to see if they have any leftover '14 tandems. I found mine in MI.


----------



## Johnbonn (Apr 7, 2015)

sisu said:


> Check with CDale dealers to see if they have any leftover '14 tandems. I found mine in MI.


Don't forget to get the recall done on 2014 models

Recall DetailsAbout 80
DescriptionThis recall involves three models of 2014 tandem Cannondale bicycles, road 1, road 2 and 29 tandem. The road 1 and 29 tandem bicycles were sold in black with white graphics and the road 2 was sold in white with red and black graphics. "Cannondale" and "T1" or "T2" are printed on the aluminum frame bicycle. The 29 model is a mountain bike with 29-inch wheels and a 29 graphic decal affixed to the frame.
Incidents/InjuriesCycling Sports Groups has received two reports of loose steerer tubes. No injuries have been reported.
RemedyConsumers should immediately stop using the bicycles and return them to the nearest authorized Cannondale dealer to receive a free replacement fork.
Sold atAuthorized Cannondale dealers from October 2013 to December 2013 for between $2,700 and $5,400.
ImporterCycling Sports Group Inc., of Wilton, Conn.
ManufacturerKinesis Industry Co. Ltd., of Taiwan
Manufactured inTaiwan


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

sisu said:


> Check with CDale dealers to see if they have any leftover '14 tandems. I found mine in MI.


I have some 2014's left for $1,900 plus shipping.


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

My budy just received his 2015 29er tandem. He got a nice discount since he ordered a 2014 but Cannondale ran out after he made the order. So, they honored a discounted price on the 2015 because they are nice. The bike shop put on some crappy plastic pedals and converted to tubeless using Stan's tape, valve stems and sealant. I picked the bike up for him and immediately noticed it was not brutal heavy, in fact, it felt pretty light. He weighed it last night and it is 40lbs. even. He has some carbon bling on order so it should come in under 40 lbs. fairly easily. I wasn't able to measure the BB height so not sure if they changed anything there. I did notice the eccentric BB was rotated to the higher position, perhaps to raise the front ring a little, I don't know (my road tandem has the BB in the lower position - so that's what I am used to). Size of the bike: Large/small.


----------



## alberto.villarroya (Jun 7, 2015)

Very happy so far, i have a 2015 model and planning to make a week trip during this summer, most of it if not all will be through road, do you think is worth to upgrade tyres?


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

I haven't had any issues with the stock tires, so I'll wear them out and then replace them. They feel quite fast rolling--we are riding dirt roads exclusively. Around 40 psi, team weight is 290.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Your stoker might appreciate a Thudbuster ST, even on smooth dirt roads mine loves hers.


----------



## aircooled (Oct 12, 2010)

We got the 14 last week from REI. Really happy with it. I did put Big Apples on it. I love them on my Fargo. We also swapped out grips and saddles.


----------



## alberto.villarroya (Jun 7, 2015)

sisu said:


> Your stoker might appreciate a Thudbuster ST, even on smooth dirt roads mine loves hers.


Thanks, she hasnt complaint yet but surely something to condider


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

We have a stoker suspension post even on our road tandem. 

If your vacation is mostly road, I'd just keep the tires you have and pump them up. If it's all road, I'd swap them for something with less tread.


----------



## runbrianj (Jun 23, 2015)

Just ordered a 2014 Cannondale Tandem 29er. Thanks for the recommendations, everybody-- it's going to be awesome! 
How are you transporting yours? I have a Yakima roof rack (round bars) already and am looking at the Sidewinder. Manufacturer rep at Yakima said I might need an adapter for the fork, and that it would make the bike too unstable up there if I did. True? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

It is awesome. Get some new tires eg Racing Ralphs 2.35 tubeless and a Thudbuster. I transport inside a van or with a Topper Rack mounted to Yakima bars.


----------



## runbrianj (Jun 23, 2015)

Just looked up the Topper Rack. It does look very cool! Do you know which model you have? Are you running the stock front fork?
Here's what the Yakima rep told me about the Sidewinder:
"the fork attachment is designed for standard 9mm axles and we wouldn't recommend the use of a fork adapter with it, given the weight of the bike, and higher mounting point.
Hopefully the fork is using a 9mm axle and this will work for you."


----------



## aircooled (Oct 12, 2010)

I got the 1up rack. I've been very happy with our other 1UP racks, so I didn't really look into anything else.


----------



## runbrianj (Jun 23, 2015)

Looks like the 1up would solve the axle size problem altogether. No problems with a 29 inch wheel, I presume? Will it attach to my round Yakima crossbars? Thanks!


----------



## switchbacktrog (May 10, 2013)

runbrianj said:


> I have a Yakima roof rack (round bars) already and am looking at the Sidewinder. Manufacturer rep at Yakima said I might need an adapter for the fork, and that it would make the bike too unstable up there if I did. True? Thanks in advance!


We use a Sidewinder with a 15mm Fork-Up adapter for our ECdM and have no problems with stability. A properly fitted adapter on the Sidewinder doesn't seem to be any more unstable than when we used it on a QR forked tandem.

I'm not sure that I could even lift a tandem onto a normal roof mounted rack without injuring myself. The Sidewinder also holds the tandem well away from the vehicle when you are loading, eliminating the risk of putting a crank or chain ring through the side window or damaging your paintwork.


----------



## runbrianj (Jun 23, 2015)

switchbacktrog said:


> We use a Sidewinder with a 15mm Fork-Up adapter for our ECdM and have no problems with stability. A properly fitted adapter on the Sidewinder doesn't seem to be any more unstable than when we used it on a QR forked tandem.
> 
> I'm not sure that I could even lift a tandem onto a normal roof mounted rack without injuring myself. The Sidewinder also holds the tandem well away from the vehicle when you are loading, eliminating the risk of putting a crank or chain ring through the side window or damaging your paintwork.


Thanks for the info . . . and my complements on your bike! I also like the idea of the Sidewinder and the way it pivots up. Somehow I always manage to pull a muscle when I lift stuff up high like that.


----------



## runbrianj (Jun 23, 2015)

Can anyone confirm for me whether the stock front fork on the 2014 Cannondale 29er tandem is through-axle or a traditional QR fork? Just trying to figure out for sure if I even need an adapter. Thanks!


----------



## mercury168 (Nov 11, 2014)

Stock front fork is traditional QR 100mm.


----------



## runbrianj (Jun 23, 2015)

mercury168 said:


> Stock front fork is traditional QR 100mm.


Thank you!


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

I have the Topper Atoc: http://www.atoc.com/tandemtopper.php


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

This bike continues to be a decent choice for a low-end gravel and two-track bike. We've had zero problems, and have spent minimal cash on upgrades (to date, a Thudbuster for the stoker and a pair of Racing Ralphs).

I think my ideal tandem quiver killer would be a FS fatbike tandem with capacity to run 29+ as well as 26x4 or B+ wheels. I could get an ECDM and an El Jefe to cover all the bases, but for that kind of money I'd probably look at a custom build (DeVinci, Quiring).


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

sisu said:


> ...
> 
> *I think my ideal tandem quiver killer *would be a FS fatbike tandem with capacity to run 29+ as well as 26x4 or B+ wheels. I could get an ECDM and an El Jefe to cover all the bases, but for that kind of money I'd probably look at a custom build (DeVinci, Quiring).


My .02 cents is that a "quiver killer" is a bit like seeking the holy grail. I say this from my experience in skiing and mountain biking (biking both single and tandem). There are some great "do all" bikes out there, but in the end, using the proper tool for the job always wins out. Easy for me to say, we have more tandems than we probably should...

Back on topic, I understand that the Cannondale is well suited for gravel and double track!


----------



## runbrianj (Jun 23, 2015)

sisu said:


> I have the Topper Atoc: Tandem Topper One-person Loading Roof Top Racks


Thank you! I have round Yakima crossbars and ultimately decided to get the Yakima Sidewinder from REI . . . figuring I could return it within a year if it's a no-go. Turns out it works GREAT. As others have mentioned previously, it helps to have a small ladder/stepstool (for placing the tandem in the rear cradle when I'm pivoting it up) since we're putting it on top a Honda Odyssey. Also, it helps to have the sliding door open when putting the fork into the clamp so the cranks don't hit the window. So it requires a bit or orchestration, but I can totally do it by myself.
We just drove 6 hours out to the coast with it up there and everything went great! And it's been really really fun getting lots of complements from people. Gave test rides to a bunch of the relatives today, too. Definitely a sweet ride!


----------



## alberto.villarroya (Jun 7, 2015)

Does anyone know a suitable front rack to place panniers with the fatty fork?


----------



## JKL Rider (Aug 1, 2015)

sisu said:


> Paid $1700 for a '14.


 where can I find that pricing?!


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

Call around to Cannondale dealers to see if they have any 2014s left. If not, start hitting Craigslist. Like a lot of tandems, some of these are already bound to be gathering dust from lack of use.

We've put a lot of gravel road miles on ours and still love it.


----------



## JKL Rider (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks I've been looking with NO Luck as of yet...



sisu said:


> Call around to Cannondale dealers to see if they have any 2014s left. If not, start hitting Craigslist. Like a lot of tandems, some of these are already bound to be gathering dust from lack of use.
> 
> We've put a lot of gravel road miles on ours and still love it.


----------



## sisu (Sep 16, 2006)

I know of a 26" wheel CDale used in MI (not mine)


----------



## JKL Rider (Aug 1, 2015)

Do you still have some in stock?


----------



## iLike29er (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a 2014 model that I might be willing to part with for the right price. It's literally been collecting dust. My wife and I got pregnant with our third kid soon after we bought the Tandem. Includes upgrades. Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## JKL Rider (Aug 1, 2015)

I tried to pm you ...


----------



## swiss_toni (Apr 6, 2013)

alberto.villarroya said:


> Does anyone know a suitable front rack to place panniers with the fatty fork?


Thule Pack ?n Pedal Tour Rack - Thule


----------



## JKL Rider (Aug 1, 2015)

Do you still have any 2014 stock at that price?


----------



## DoubleTrouble (Oct 20, 2020)

*Pannier rack for Cannondale tandem 29er*

Does anyone know of a rear pannier rack for the Cannondale tandem 29er? How wide does the rack need to be? Need dimensions or advise on this. Thanks!

my Cannondale Tandem 29er is a 2018.


----------

